# Traeger. Controller upgrade options



## tomtopping

Hey guys  i have a traeger pink pig  pellet smoker with the older controller.  The leds display kinda shot so i decided to upgrade it.   Looking for opinions 
 Treager pro controller upgrade. With 2 meat probes  $230
Smokedaddies. Controller. $270
Savannahstokers controllee $270
Prices are in canadain  
Both after market controllers come with fan. And motors and stuff treagers doesnt. Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## gr8day

I like the Savannah Stoker, Smoking Brothers sells them for $189 USD https://www.smokinbrothers.com/ACCESSORIES_7.aspx

They also have a nice youtube video on how to program cooks.


----------



## deuc224

I bought a traeger 34 series early this week and am waiting for delivery and ordered a pellet pro PID for it.  Its gonna go on as soon as i get it and start assembling it.


----------



## bregent

I'd probably go with an Ortech. If you really want more features, then next in line for me would be SS.

While the Pellet Pro's hold rock solid temps, I've read many complaints that they do not produce much smoke. However, I've seen several occasions where the owner, Dennis, has been happy to accept return on the controller if you're not happy for any reason so there's little risk for giving it a shot.


----------



## ksstang

deuc224 said:


> I bought a traeger 34 series early this week and am waiting for delivery and ordered a pellet pro PID for it.  Its gonna go on as soon as i get it and start assembling it.



Would you be interested in selling the pro controller your taking out?


----------



## tomtopping

I ended up just going withbt he traeger pro controller and amaze smoke tube


----------



## deuc224

ksstang said:


> Would you be interested in selling the pro controller your taking out?


Its the elite controller.


----------



## ksstang

deuc224 said:


> Its the elite controller.



I think that's what I meant. Has the blue LEad with meat probe spots?


----------



## tomtopping

ksstang said:


> I think that's what I meant. Has the blue LEad with meat probe spots?


the pro is the. Blue leds With meat probes


----------



## joe dierte

I bought the pellet pro. Very easy to install and use. I occasionally get a little bit of smoke coming out the pellet hopper so I may need to upgrade to the new fan and auger motor to fix that problem.  I also have a rec tec mini which operates perfectly right out of the box 
:grilling_smilie:


----------

